# Pleasure Island "Black Pipe"?



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

Where is this "black Pipe" that I often hear about? Is this in Carolina Beach or Kure Beach? I fish Fort Fisher most of the time if I am going to surf fish. I just wondered if someone could fill me in on where this "black pipe" is located.

Thanks,
Rolo


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I may be mistaken but I think it might be thte drainage pipe down towards Kure beach.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Pipe*

It is between Carolina Beach and Kure Beach. I have fished it before and caught fish but I can't remember which access it is at. Easy to find but hard to describe.

Darin


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

look for the oceaneer or something motel on the oceanfront side between kure and carolina....there is a parking lot for the public beside of it. Park there go on the beach and look to your right towards kure, you wont miss me


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks. I will be down this weekend. I have never fished there but I have been hearing people talk about it. Don't know what to expect as far as fishing goes. Cold front will be moving in but hey, I will be at the beach and not at work. I can always drink beer and comb the beach.

Thanks again,
Rolo


----------



## drzrider (Jan 19, 2010)

If it is what I think it is, then it is just south of Carolina Towers condos at the north end of :Kure Beach.


----------



## Earlybird (Jul 21, 2010)

drzrider said:


> If it is what I think it is, then it is just south of Carolina Towers condos at the north end of :Kure Beach.


drzrider...you're throwing darts 

you can't miss it if you access the beach from Atlantic Towers. Legend has it that the pipe has been mistaken for the Loch Ness monster...


----------

